# Best used car for Uber?



## asianbels74 (Dec 7, 2020)

If you were buying a new car for Uber and the market cut off is 10yrs (pdx), which car is best? Should I get something for xl, select or just x? Currently using an '08 sonata but won't be able to after 1/19 I'm told.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Who told you that? 

keep in mind larger vehicles are more expensive to register, insure, fuel etc.... 

I'd go Toyota camry, highlander etc...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I would do UberEats only when my car is no longer eligible to be used as X.
Just think about profit with your investment.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

asianbels74 said:


> If you were buying a new car for Uber and the market cut off is 10yrs (pdx), which car is best? Should I get something for xl, select or just x? Currently using an '08 sonata but won't be able to after 1/19 I'm told.


If your cut off is 10 years, I'd get at least a 2013 or slightly newer.
X vs XL vehicle would be dependent on your specific market and how/where you drive.
Stick with Toyota or Honda, or if your budget is tight, stick with Hyundai. Stay away from American cars!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Illini said:


> Stay away from American cars!


MAGA.
Don't do that. &#128514;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

IMHO you should buy a KIA Optima or Hyundai Sonata.........get one that is 2- 3 years old and with about 35K miles or so.............they are the exact same car more or less (powertrains are identical, but KIA has no Hybrid, and you can get the Sonata in a hybrid model if that's your thing) but, the KIA will be much cheaper than the Hyundai to initially buy as well. 

Korean vehicles are dirt cheap to service and reliable as a swiss watch. I've put 150KM on mine driving Uber.......and spend $2,500 CAD a year on service.

Don't buy an SUV or minivan. Seriously.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Buy a Sonata Hybrid and you might be able to score a new engine while you're at it. :thumbup::whistling:

https://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/fined-us-hyundai-recalls-vehicles-74536094


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Civic.


----------

